# Quadruple Tank Stand



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm done playn! I built a stand today to hold 4-4' tanks for baby piranhas.40$ bought the wood, lb of nails, quart of flat blk paint(my favorite color) n a cheap ass brush.with a lil figuring n planning this morning I headed to lowes bought a few boards n even had them cut them to lenght for me n only wasted 4" from 4 of the boards.measured it twice, n nailed it together once.painted it up. N ready for some serious baby tanks tomarrow. Stacking them bitches all the way to the ceiling. Thinking of holding off another day to add tanks so I can repeat the whole process again tomarrow. I'm gonna take the second stand a lil farther(wider)so I can stick a fry tank on the end of each 4' tank. Then I be ready for a ton of plumbing n I be taking this hobby to a whole new level.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Sounds like your on your way up man. No more baby pool. Lol. Congrats man! Now we just need to get that 535g going and get some caiba!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

No more kiddy pools? I love kiddy pools SoC. Wait till you see the big better versions. I'm actually thinking of summering some of my other fish outside too n not just rbp babies. Also rbp pool keeps the neighborhood cat population to a minimum, n its funny when birds try to bathe in em.lol. N I like swimming with my baby rbp, makes for calmer fish.Lmao. Rbp are only in there to keep the critters n riff-raff OUT!lol. SoC you should ask your momma if I can build her a nice lil pond in her backyard with lil waterfall n ill even stock it for her!hehe with some nice shiny fish.she could sit on her porch n listen to the water trickle.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id think screws would be better then nails


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Id think screws would be better then nails


X2 Coated ones at that


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

You allways have me thinking BRUNER and spending money lmao. I think I would use square stock and weld them, just a thought.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lmao.yeah n I'm a welder too.lol. I was brainstorming a welded double stand for 135gal on bottom n 125gal on too. Yeah screws would be better but I'm a cheap ass n its already built anyhow. Nails hold houses together so they ought to hold my fishes house together also. Don't get me wrong I like screwing, but like driving them home too.lmao


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Lmao.yeah n I'm a welder too.lol. I was brainstorming a welded double stand for 135gal on bottom n 125gal on too. Yeah screws would be better but I'm a cheap ass n its already built anyhow. Nails hold houses together so they ought to hold my fishes house together also. *Don't get me wrong I like screwing, but like driving them home too.lmao*


That's almost sig worthy right there, LOL.

This is the first I've heard of this kiddy pool? Sounds like a good setup.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

What? I coulda swore I sent some rbpp(rbp pool)videos to ya. My rbp that were in the pool were more streamlined(like wild rbp)than the rbp raised in tanks. The roundness promoted a way better current. Wait till you see next years! Bigger better pools!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd like to see some pics of this project... If you still have my email address, you can send some to me and I can post them here for ya.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

here are some pix of the stand

as for the pool, get a big @ss intex pool, 1000g run you $100 and the have bigger ones.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I added 2 more braces in back n did some screwing too.lol. The short 30gal is temporary, the 4' old walmart tanks didn't leak but I started cutn silicone out today just to be safe. I removed one divider on one of the tanks(they're split into 1/3rds). I'm probably gonna run egg & fry tanks on bottom shelf as bottom tanks suk to clean so Barebottom 2.5-10gals be way easier to deal with down there.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

how are you going to filter them? looks like those 4ft walmart tanks are already drilled for sump.


----------

